# Arrrgggghhhhhh!



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I think the powers that be are looking to keep me down! Not a week after I started feeding my goose friends I find this up overnight!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm SO SORRY, Pete!

Will they be OK if not fed???


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*I would put my black*

hooded jacket and my black boots and jeans and head down to feed them in the dark of night after all the nosey neighbors have gone to bed , I find this to be around 12 midnight or 1:00 AM where I live. 

I spread their feed out so it isn't in one big pile and that way the pigeons look spread out on the field as if they were maybe eating grass seed or whatever. They have installed a couple of huge spot lights do to vandalizism at the school that just so happen to shine on me as I spread the seed. I should thank them for lighting my path heehee!! 

Feed on my friend, sign or no sign I would keep on feeding... They have to catch you in the act to fine you and I really don't think they would be out there late at night

Andi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Pete,

I'm so sorry, what the heck is going on in your area/town?

If you don't feed them, WHO DOES?

Are they supposed to eek out an existance on their own or what?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pete, 

What a bummer for you most definitely but I had to laugh and even thought it's not funny. What struck me as "funny" was the 2 specific pictures you posted. The first one with the sign reading, don't feed the wildlife and then underneath a VERY disgruntled looking goose, lol. Sorry, sorry, sorry and I know it's not funny to you.

Sometimes, it really is best to not feed wild animals and it's for their own wellbeing. I'm sure you realize that by feeding them, you are making them somewhat reliant on your offerings and this isn't always good when winter is approaching. 

Andi's idea is a good one and if you want to continue feeding them, just put the feed out under the cover of darkness and leave stealthily & swiftly. Change times around a bit too so there is no routine and that they people policing this might not catch onto you. I know this would mean you won't get to enjoy being there to feed them or take pictures, but if it's important to you, then this might be your only option.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI PETE, If I were you I would check with the city to see if in fact there is a ordance.I see the sign has a ord # 0-06-06 I just wonder if someone may have had a sign made just to stop you.I just think you should check with the city. .GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Might not be a bad idea to have someone you know and TRUST to check on the ordinances...just in case. I could be paranoid, but, just so "they" don't try and trace the inquiry back to you.

There are some WEIRD people out there! We Scorpios are very good at thinking "sneaky."


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes, but Pete, if the geese you were feeding were all like that one, you weren't feeding wildlife. That's a domestic goose, which wouldn't survive winter conditions without supplemental feeds of some sort.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow!! Excellent Point, Daryl!!

Go Get 'em, Pete!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

However, that is one VERY fat goose and shouldn't be fed so much anyhow. I'm not even sure that the MegaPug could take it.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> However, that is one VERY fat goose and shouldn't be fed so much anyhow. I'm not even sure that the MegaPug could take it.
> 
> Pidgey


NONSENSE! That goose is just "big boned!" AND probably has feathers ruffled too!

*then, on the OTHER hand...like can tell like!  *


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm going to have to look into the new ord with hopes it's not valid but I know it's going to stick and I'll have to one again resort to breaking the law to do good.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes Mr. Goose dose not look to happy about that sign. I think like Daryl. If they are eating out of your hand then they are not wild. Look at that Goose's little feet (kinda pudgy). Isn't he adorable?

Pete, they are going to name you the bird feed bandit of your town. Just wear your Halloween costume...I don't think anyone would mess with you.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

The early darkness is my only hope, by the time I leave work and get to the lake it is dark already. My only problem is that the park dept comes and closes the access road off at dusk so I might get caught by a employee chasing everyone out at closing.


----------

